# which northern irish electrical companies (preferably online) deliver to the south?



## landlord (17 Jan 2009)

Just wandering if anyone knows of any electrical (ovens, fridge freezer, tvs etc....)companies that deliver to the Dublin area?
Someone told me about a company called "waters", but couldnt find their website.
??


----------



## getoffthepot (17 Jan 2009)

*Re: which northern irish electrical companies (preferably online) deliver to the sout*

Richersounds.ie or .com
see http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=1105


----------



## Smashbox (17 Jan 2009)

*Re: which northern irish electrical companies (preferably online) deliver to the sout*

[broken link removed]

You need to call for delivery costs for Eire


----------



## oopsbuddy (21 Jan 2009)

*Re: which northern irish electrical companies (preferably online) deliver to the sout*



landlord said:


> Just wandering if anyone knows of any electrical (ovens, fridge freezer, tvs etc....)companies that deliver to the Dublin area?
> Someone told me about a company called "waters", but couldnt find their website.
> ??



I'd say ypou're looking for Seamus Watters in Newry. I don't think they have a website, but do a Google on the name and you'll get details and directions.


----------



## Effie (21 Jan 2009)

*Re: which northern irish electrical companies (preferably online) deliver to the sout*

Just bought a lovely fridge freezer from Seamus the other week and could highly recommend them. 

I saved over €115 over what I'd have had to pay down here with DID or Powercity for the exact same article with the same guarantee , and they come down here several times a week.


----------

